# House votes to stop fresh beef imports



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

into the USA from AR/BR:
Also OMB has opted not to fund such ( guess I do not understand why the usa govt supposedly funds imports anyway. LOL)

http://cattlebusinessweekly.com/Content/Headlines/-Headlines/Article/House-votes-Stop-/1/1/7413


----------

